

Does hacker news have a search facility or filters for finding/sorting threads. - babul

Doesn't hacker news have any search facilities or filters for finding/sorting threads.<p>OK, I may be missing the obvious but cannot seem them. I especially want to sort threads that are posts to external material and those that are disccusions on the site.<p>Any enlightenment is appreciated.
======
xirium
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=184707>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=182374>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=183706> for command line search and
current data.

------
JacobAldridge
<http://www.searchyc.com/>

Not internal, but excellent.

------
babul
OK just saw it was a highly requested feature yet to be done. Answered my own
question :)

